# mk4 ah2 rubbing problems?



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

am i the only one having issues? im running b2b brackets and i trimmed the spring pocket gussets. now the major problem im having is the bag rubbing against the round part of the beam between the gussets. the rear bags typically last about 2 months before they get a big hole worn in them. any ideas? i have a few sets of blown ah2's and im getting really sick of it. in thinking of chopping the rear beam where it hits and notching it and relocating the spring pocket lower for more low-low. anybody have any suggestions? im about to ditch the lower mounts and just fab a lower bag mount and weld it to the beam.
help is appreciated. im kinda new to air.


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (billmongold)*

Do you happen to have any pictures of this? I'm glad I actually found someone who is having this issue because I have yet to personally see a car on which they don't fit. Maybe we can get to the bottom of the issue and find out what is different on the cars that are having the problem.


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

the bags initially rubbed on the thick spring pocket gussets. i ground them down to where the dont really rub on them. now, it rubs on the beam between the gussets and wears a flap in the bag and it gets thin enough to develop a hole. ill take some pics of one of the 3 sets of blown bags i have.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have some rubbing issues, we just relocated the top little bump a bit back so the bags sit straight now, bad thing is when i air out or ride now psi's the bags are now tipping inward torwards the spare tire tub/well


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_ bad thing is when i air out or ride now psi's the bags are now tipping inward torwards the spare tire tub/well


is that a bad thing?


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

i was honestly thinking of doing that as well.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_
is that a bad thing? 



i mean, yes and no, depending on a person's opinion.. i feel as it makes the ride a lil more bouncy than it should


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

my rear shocks are blown so the ride's already bouncy as f*ck


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (billmongold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billmongold* »_my rear shocks are blown so the ride's already bouncy as f*ck

get some bilstein sports


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

im gonna. since i need new bags anyway... i was thinking of going with the new air lift bags. they look like a kick a55 design


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

word, im sticking with these until i decide to swap out for something else


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

im dropping my car off tomorrow to get the rear beam and exhause all hacked up for bag clearance








ah2+b2b brackets=loss


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah im kinda disappointed with the sizing...maybe ill upgrade soon.


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_im dropping my car off tomorrow to get the rear beam and exhause all hacked up for bag clearance








ah2+b2b brackets=loss


do me a favor and get pics of the work. i might duplicate!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*

Our kit bolts in the rear of your car with minimal cutting and fits right. It was also tested for 12,000 + miles so far on our car with zero issues. Give Will over at Bag Riders a shout about some rears and tell him I sent ya...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
ah2+b2b brackets=loss

really? If there is such a big issue with them then how come you did not contact us?
We sold almost 30 bracket sets in 2009, with not one email about fitment issues and the brackets that I have installed myself have had no fitment problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Well lets see some pics of them properly installed, so these guys can Figure out whats off.


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:42 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well lets see some pics of them properly installed, so these guys can gigure out what off.

i agree with everything up until the comma


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

It will look like a bag, in the rear of a mkiv, without a hole in it. 
Now for the real problem, lets see some pictures of the problem vehicles so that I can see this first hand and try to make sense of what is causing the issues.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'll try and get a photo of what i have setup tomorrow, i have quite a busy day so there's no guarantees


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

Are any of you guys running great plates or whatever they are called??? This question is for the guys with the issues. That can give you a real bad day.


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah im running them. the rear spacing is ridiculous. the bag has to be pushed very far forward. it rubs on the mount at the bottom


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_i'll try and get a photo of what i have setup tomorrow, i have quite a busy day so there's no guarantees

thank you!

_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Are any of you guys running great plates or whatever they are called??? This question is for the guys with the issues. That can give you a real bad day. 

great question jesse, never even thought of that.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well lets see some pics of them properly installed, so these guys can Figure out whats off.

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:42 PM 1-12-2010_

i dont see how they could be installed inproperly. Its just plates that bolt to the bottom of the bag and the top of the bag. The bottom sill sit flush on the spring seat, and the top will sit around the top spring seat. i believe the rubbing issues people are having is, atleast in my case, on the rear beam, specifically the part that surrounds the bag on the front and back. Theres just not enough room, and the bottom of the bracket should probably be taller and the top could be shorter
edit: Today im getting my muffler ripped out and am just gonna drive without trimming the rear beam. Mostly because im poor at the moment, and because after inspecting it today it doesnt actually seem to be rubbing. (only been going up and down in the driveway) Ill give it a shot, and if worse comes to worse ill get different rear bags. Even if it does work i think the baak2basics brackets need some work


_Modified by no vtec 4me at 10:02 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'm not running great plates. Are you saying that the great plates are a problem or a solution?

sorry i haven't gotten any photos up.. im finishing up my hw for tomorrow's make up classes, so then it'll be weekend and i can get some nice photos of my setup


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

the great plates move the rear beam back.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
Even if it does work i think the baak2basics brackets need some work



and that would be?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
and that would be?

im no fabricator, but in my opinion i think the bottom bracket should be slightly taller, and the top bracket could be slightly shorter. This would take care of the "close call" with the rear beam. like i said, im not one to really talk, its just an opinion i have after purchasing and using the product. Also, it should be warned that most aftermarket, and maybe even stock exhausts will need modification.


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

im not running great plates. the problem is the bottom of the bag is located way too close to the beam. it needs to be about a half inch inboard from its current position. i havent been able to take pics bc im stuck at a friends house with a smashed ioil pan for a week now.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (billmongold)*

ok lets make a few points clear here before anyone makes observations
my rear setup IS modified, i had rubbing issues just like everyone else b/c the bag was being pushed forward and everytime i'd lower or raise it.. it would rub a horizontal linear line across the bag
now i moved the upper spring seat back so the bag sits straight up/down BUT only at high psi's

here are some at 80 psi
















































here's at 20 psi
















as you can see, the bags at lower psi lean torwards the inside of the car... which i think ruins the ride of the car, giving it way more bounce than it should have.. but i may be wrong


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

edit: i had alot of problems with my ah2 and b2b brackets. Apparently SOME people are getting them to work and SOME arent. Either way imo they need work and should probablky jsut go with a different style bag. Hopefully brandon will have something up his sleeve



_Modified by no vtec 4me at 4:46 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

here is what i did with mine. i elongated the bracket/bag mounting holes to move the bag towards the middle of the car 1/4". the red is what i cut. and the blue is metal i added to make sure the cup was as strong or stronger then it was before i made any cuts


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_CAPS BECAUSE THIS IS IMPORTANT:
b2b brackets do NOT fit mk4;s with air house 2's. Bottom line. There is no way they fit, not even close. I have to completely trim my rear beam and move my shock mounting points (which is a plus). After a weekend of driving i already have some gnarly rub marks, not to mention they wont fit with most aftermarket exhausts (understandable). 
If i was to reccomend bags to anyone, it would not be ah2's, especially with b2b brackets. i think for a mk4, atleast fitment wise, a rolling sleeve bag, especially a tapered one like bagyards, is the only way to go without modding your rear beam. 
kthxbye. 

 








Our brackets were designed in conjunction with Universal air suspension. When installed by a professional there should be no problem. We have not had any problems, neither has universal air suspension. Please don't bash our product just because you had a bad experience with it. Maybe their is something different about your vehicle that causes them not to fit properly. We are not out to sell products that do not work. We are also willing to help find the reason for your problem and help resolve the situation by sending those with the problem a modified set of brackets. Bashing my company or my products is not a way to find a solution to your problem.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Well there is a goo amount of people out there with brackets that didnt work out and there was nothing done abouut it yet. I talked to brandon (idk if this is you) and we talked about some new designs you might be considering. I just think people need to know that this current design is FAR from 100% effective because no one else is letting people know. 

_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_ 








Our brackets were designed in conjunction with Universal air suspension. When installed by a professional there should be no problem. We have not had any problems, neither has universal air suspension. Please don't bash our product just because you had a bad experience with it. Maybe their is something different about your vehicle that causes them not to fit properly. We are not out to sell products that do not work. We are also willing to help find the reason for your problem and help resolve the situation by sending those with the problem a modified set of brackets. Bashing my company or my products is not a way to find a solution to your problem.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Yes kevin, this is Brandon. I'm glad you were able to come to me directly about the problem you were having but some of the things you have written on here are a bit uncalled for. Our mkiv brackets work, a small number of people have had an issue but we are working to resolve that and get them a modified set of brackets. As for the others there is no complaint and this gives me no reason to stop selling them as of now. If I thought something were seriously wrong with the design I would not be selling them.


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

idk. it just seems that the top mount doesnt line up correctly. especially with the great plates. i know these brackets were made before the great plates came out but its still a small concern.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mine line up just fine top and bottom. i just opened the holes up so i could move them towards the middle of the car more for more clearance. and really no bracket setup should line up when you have something installed that moves the whole rear beam backwards unless they were built especially for that.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Yes kevin, this is Brandon. I'm glad you were able to come to me directly about the problem you were having but some of the things you have written on here are a bit uncalled for. Our mkiv brackets work, a small number of people have had an issue but we are working to resolve that and get them a modified set of brackets. As for the others there is no complaint and this gives me no reason to stop selling them as of now. If I thought something were seriously wrong with the design I would not be selling them. 

im sorry i just feel like it was a good place to post them. I mean atleast write that some additional modification may be required. Personally i think the uvair bags should be completely dropped from any mk4 rear kits. THey are way too big and just dont fit well. it looks like im going to have to switch over to either easy street or firestone rears from aac. They are about 100 dollars more but seem worth it to me. Maybe i was a little rude but am pretty upset over this.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_idk. it just seems that the top mount doesnt line up correctly. especially with the great plates. i know these brackets were made before the great plates came out but its still a small concern.

you realize that using great plates will move the lower bag mount backwards. since the bags are attached to the beam is is going to move the whole bag backwards and not line up with the upper mount. have you checked clearance around the bag without the great plates?


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if your running great plates, just make a new spring seat on the top to recorrect bag and move it torwards the inside a bit more so at lower pressures you dont have any issues like mine


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Seems that B2B is going to be making some new brackets so hopefully this will get fixed sooner than later. Brandon is willing to help out anyone who has had problems.


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

i am by no means bashing and had no intention of doing so when i started the thread, i know many people havent had problems, but im glad to see that my car isnt the only one. im a mechanic by trade so i completely understand how these should be installed, i just dont really wanna grind the beam anymore and take much more structural integrity away from it. in all honesty if the lower bag mount was offset instead of straight up id feel 100% confident that they would work for me. i could see how that would cause exhaust interference problems for some running larger mufflers. im running a magnaflow muffler about 4 inches around so its not an issue for me.


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

and brandon from b2b- if you are going to make new models would i be able to exchange mine for the new style? if not would you need testers for a prototype?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (billmongold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billmongold* »_and brandon from b2b- if you are going to make new models would i be able to exchange mine for the new style? if not would you need testers for a prototype?










apparently thats whats going to happen if you would like. Hes supposed to be sending me out a different style we talked about. It might work, might not. Im gonna try it out and report back


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

As stated Kevin has told me what he feels needs to be done to the brackets to allow them to fit his car better. Once he test fits them and reports back to be we will most likely be sending all of our brackets out like that from now on. And those who are having difficulty will be taken care of on a case by case basis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_As stated Kevin has told me what he feels needs to be done to the brackets to allow them to fit his car better. Once he test fits them and reports back to be we will most likely be sending all of our brackets out like that from now on. And those who are having difficulty will be taken care of on a case by case basis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



good to hear that you backing your products, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif baak2basics - its not really your fault though, people should understand how hard it is to get them to work with all mk4s. i swear beam placement is different on every car.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

agreed. I have no issues with rubbing on my ah2's


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_if your running great plates, just make a new spring seat on the top to recorrect bag and move it torwards the inside a bit more so at lower pressures you dont have any issues like mine


thats the plan. might try and get something done this weekend. ill post pics if i do


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_

good to hear that you backing your products, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif baak2basics - its not really your fault though, people should understand how hard it is to get them to work with all mk4s. i swear beam placement is different on every car.

well hopefully what we came up with works better. It should in theory, but who knows. I man exhaust may still be a problem due to the size of some aftermarket mufflers but thats easily fixed. Clearing the rear beam is really the problem


----------

